# A Beginner Project To Try.



## ThunderDog (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi all,

Over in the Antique & Vintage Machinery sub-forum I cleaned up a horizontal mill of unknown origin.  It has an arbor diameter that is too small for several cutters I picked up a while back.  So, I made a new arbor. This was a fun build and very basic so I thought I would share.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 14, 2016)

Very nice video quality and editing.  Nice machining as well!


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 14, 2016)

I like all of it, especially the slo-mo parting! Your now on my sub list.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## thomas s (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks for posting nice video.


----------



## savarin (Aug 14, 2016)

Supurb, and I learnt heaps, Thanks.


----------



## barnett (Aug 15, 2016)

Just curious, was the spindle not tapered inside ?
Tom


----------



## ThunderDog (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you for all the positive feedback.  Barnett, it was not tapered. It's a peculiar little machine.


----------



## freebird914 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great Video ,,, Gives me inspiration ...


----------



## cncastle (Aug 24, 2016)

Very cool, thanks!


----------

